# Other site official statement WTF?



## DF (May 23, 2012)

I am so disappointed in the handling of Chips passing on the other site to say the least.  I know a lot of the mods here are mods there.  I'd like to post a CFM like rant x 100 there, but I'm sure it wouldn't stay up long.  Why not just be respectful & send out condolences? I really don't get it. WTF?


----------



## Georgia (May 23, 2012)

Stone Cold didn't make any money off of his death so he doesn't care. I can't believe after Chip was a part of that place for so long no grievances went out. A guy lost his life....respect should be shown. I never saw any mention over there of his passing


----------



## Pikiki (May 23, 2012)

We did it here and very respectfully from all of us, they are who they are there( not all are the same way) and no more comments.


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 23, 2012)

Just goes to show you how big of a fucking scum bag stone cold is. I'll say it here or anywhere no matter who the mods are, he's a piece of shit that gives 2 fucks about anybody but hisself and his pockets. Yes there's a business to be ran and people have thier differences but at the same time show some fucking respect for those that have passed on. Chip made him alot of money and he made chip alot of money and in the end a brother has fallen and the one left standing doesn't give a fuck. I love the fact that people can state thier minds here and it's not censored or deleted all together. Very few boards are like that. Just shows you who actually gives a fuck about people and who doesn't. Fuck stone, fuck ology. This site is the tits.


----------



## DF (May 23, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Stone Cold didn't make any money off of his death so he doesn't care. I can't believe after Chip was a part of that place for so long no grievances went out. *A guy lost his life....respect should be shown.* I never saw any mention over there of his passing



That's all I'd like to see nothing more.


----------



## Zeek (May 23, 2012)

seriously guys if you have an issue with the way something is handled somewhere would it not be best to take it up where it is being done?

 Posting this thread here on SI in reference to something going on somewhere else is for venting purposes only and doesn't really solve anything. I do not edit,  or delete threads so I wont be touching this one or telling you guys how you "must" handle your venting etc.

 With that said Chip was a great guy, I really liked him and I pray that his family will make it through this very difficult time.

 Karma is a mother fucker!!  and will often correct wrongs for you without you ever lifting a finger


----------



## PFM (May 23, 2012)

Although allot of shit drives me to rant and most of time 90% I am LMAO while I hammer away with a daily tid-bit..........

This disrespect for a guy that suffered mass depression and found TRT and made a comeback to life and did help many other guys......I am beyond words.

If ANYONE doesn't know what crashing low or not test test is like and has one foul word about Chip on this site I'll ride your fucking ass in ground!

CFM


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 23, 2012)

Why you guys continue to go there baffles me.


----------



## DarksideSix (May 23, 2012)

I don't really think they handled it too bad, they just waited to get some facts.  

This community lost a good man with Chip, such a tragedy.


----------



## DF (May 23, 2012)

I understand what you are saying Ez & things have been brought up only to have them erased/dismissed ect...... I take full responsibility for starting this thread if I am banned for it so be it.


----------



## DF (May 23, 2012)

Crazy F Mike said:


> Although allot of shit drives me to rant and most of time 90% I am LMAO while I hammer away with a daily tid-bit..........
> 
> This disrespect for a guy that suffered mass depression and found TRT and made a comeback to life and did help many other guys......I am beyond words.
> 
> ...



I have not seen anyone disrepect Chip on THIS SITE! so it's a non issue HERE


----------



## DarksideSix (May 23, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> I understand what you are saying Ez & things have been brought up only to have them erased/dismissed ect...... I take full responsibility for starting this thread if I am banned for it so be it.



I get where you're coming from D.  I think a lot of people are unhappy with the way certain things were handled over there.  I think what EZ is getting at is that we try to leave all the dramma over ther, over there.   That is what is so great about SI, we can talk about shit and not worry about getting banned or being censored, but it's never good to bring another boards drama to our own.

Ology has been kid of dead lately, but for some, including me, it will always be my "mother board"


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 23, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> I understand what you are saying Ez & things have been brought up only to have them erased/dismissed ect...... I take full responsibility for starting this thread if I am banned for it so be it.


 
Lmao... You're not gonna get banned for it. It's fine bro. Only thing I will say is that if you bring the crap from another board to here it will grow like a cancer. We'll have our own share of arguments and so called drama here so lets leave what doesn't belong here at the other boards.


----------



## Georgia (May 23, 2012)

People just want to vent. I don't dislike Ology I just don't like Stone Cold (obviously). lol. Let's all just LOVEEEE ONE ANOTHAAAAAA


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 23, 2012)

Sorry for my rant. I have very strong feeling about stone cold and dred and shit like this adds fuel to the fire. Ive been trying to bite my tongue lately and not be a drama tren queen and rant and rave. Just really gets to me when someone passes and there's disrespect shown. I guess there wasn't much disrespect YET. It sounds like dred's waiting until Chips buried to "show the world who chip really was". I guess that's about as much respect as you're gonna get outta people like that. Anyways, zeek, pob, you both are right. I'll shut my mouth now  and save the bs drama for other people to deal with.


----------



## Georgia (May 23, 2012)

I like hearing drama...gets me off


----------



## DF (May 23, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Lmao... You're not gonna get banned for it. It's fine bro. Only thing I will say is that if you bring the crap from another board to here it will grow like a cancer. We'll have our own share of arguments and so called drama here so lets leave what doesn't belong here at the other boards.



I understand POB point well taken.


----------



## amore169 (May 23, 2012)

I still have some voice mails from Chip, wow my condolences to his family.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 23, 2012)

Georgia said:


> People just want to vent. I don't dislike Ology I just don't like Stone Cold (obviously). lol. Let's all just LOVEEEE ONE ANOTHAAAAAA



Well I love you Georgia  gimme some of that sweet southern shugah!


----------



## Georgia (May 23, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Well I love you Georgia  gimme some of that sweet southern shugah!


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 24, 2012)

Georgia said:


>



Lmao fucking awesome


----------



## jennerrator (May 24, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Just goes to show you how big of a fucking scum bag stone cold is. I'll say it here or anywhere no matter who the mods are, he's a piece of shit that gives 2 fucks about anybody but hisself and his pockets. Yes there's a business to be ran and people have thier differences but at the same time show some fucking respect for those that have passed on. Chip made him alot of money and he made chip alot of money and in the end a brother has fallen and the one left standing doesn't give a fuck. I love the fact that people can state thier minds here and it's not censored or deleted all together. Very few boards are like that. Just shows you who actually gives a fuck about people and who doesn't. Fuck stone, fuck ology. This site is the tits.



for the record, I liked this post not dislike...fucking thing is worse than my phone!


----------



## DADAWG (May 24, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Sorry for my rant. I have very strong feeling about stone cold and dred and shit like this adds fuel to the fire. Ive been trying to bite my tongue lately and not be a drama tren queen and rant and rave. Just really gets to me when someone passes and there's disrespect shown. I guess there wasn't much disrespect YET. It sounds like dred's waiting until Chips buried to "show the world who chip really was". I guess that's about as much respect as you're gonna get outta people like that. Anyways, zeek, pob, you both are right. I'll shut my mouth now  and save the bs drama for other people to deal with.



colt im the one who moved that to the recycle bin .there was to much emphasis being placed on how he died and some people were less than tactfull . i received a pm from a member who was offended by some things being said and i know for a fact that there were friends of his who didnt want to read some of that shit . as far as i know stonecold had zero to do with that and dread referred to chip as his friend so if you have a beef it is with me .


people dont understand that its different on a small close knit board like here and a huge board like ology , the sheer volume of post and members is a lot harder to moderate. i personally wasnt close to chip but every pm between us over board business was very friendly . i personally am extremely sad about the whole situation.


----------



## Mr P (May 24, 2012)

Alright, here's how I see it, I agree with DAWG, I'm sorry that some of u have gotten banned or put in red, but I think u have to keep in mind that the bigger boards work different than smaller ones, and it even happened to me when I started, I was put in a limbo & couldn't log in.. even DAWG negative repped me once ~Thanks DAWG~ lol 
I contacted Chip & he got me to be back as a good standing member, I never complained, I took the hits & moved forward.
So what I'm trying to say is, Chip & I go back a while, when he first started I was one of his first clients even before Maximus, I have deep respect for the man, we talked for hours on the phone & he was a character.. and he will be missed, I am deeply sadden by this loss & my thoughts & prayers go out to his family.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 25, 2012)

inb4 dawg negs Mr P for old times sake


----------



## Georgia (May 25, 2012)

inb4 smart ass reply from Mr P


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 25, 2012)

Dawg I have no beef with you. Never have. Me and you have always got along on ology. I'm not sure what you mean about moving it to the recycle bin. I read this post and went to ology to see what it was about. All I read was a post dred had up in the trt forum I believe. From my perception of his post he was saying chips family didn't really tell the truth about who chip really was and he was waiting until chip was buried before he shed light on who he was. Maybe my perception was skewed because of my personal feelings of dred and stone I dunno. Either way like I said in my second post, I'm just gonna bite my tongue. I've made my point of view clear about the other board. And it's MY point of view. I've never tried to force my feelings on any other member and never will. I agree with zeeks post and I shouldn't of even posted my rant about another board on here.


----------



## DADAWG (May 25, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Dawg I have no beef with you. Never have. Me and you have always got along on ology. I'm not sure what you mean about moving it to the recycle bin. I read this post and went to ology to see what it was about. All I read was a post dred had up in the trt forum I believe. From my perception of his post he was saying chips family didn't really tell the truth about who chip really was and he was waiting until chip was buried before he shed light on who he was. Maybe my perception was skewed because of my personal feelings of dred and stone I dunno. Either way like I said in my second post, I'm just gonna bite my tongue. I've made my point of view clear about the other board. And it's MY point of view. I've never tried to force my feelings on any other member and never will. I agree with zeeks post and I shouldn't of even posted my rant about another board on here.




my memory sucks but i definately do not remember you and i ever having a beef between us . 

i just read the post your talking about for the 1st time and thats not the post i was refering to that i moved to the reycle bin .


----------



## Mr P (May 25, 2012)

Georgia said:


> inb4 smart ass reply from Mr P


is that all you have to say about me??  "hater


----------



## SFGiants (May 26, 2012)

Unless I'm blind, they way the cause of death is not being said and kept quiet I sure in the hell hope it is not the same as Westley's of Iron Addicts.

People should not make big fuss over one's death and let the people morn that are close to the person, it's disrespectful and if it were one close to me and the disrespected was in ass kicking distance I'd be kicking or getting ass kicked out of the principle of things.


----------

